# Notebook: 64 oder 32bit?

## RealBluescreen

Ich hab mir jetzt ein Notebook von SAMSUNG gekauft. Allerdings hab ich Probleme mit dem ACPI (glaube ich zumindest) unter amd64 (Thread "'Cannot use ACPI under 64bit?!").

Ein Core 2 Duo 2x2Ghz ist drin, 4GB RAM, NVIDIA Grafik.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun? 32 oder 64bit?

Kann ich  PAE oder sowas nutzen, um meinen die 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher zu nutzen? Oder kann ich eine RAM-Disk machen, und das sinnvoll einsetzen?

Edit: Eine Begründung warum ihr dieser Meinung seid wäre natürlich auch toll...

----------

## Aldo

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall ein 64-Bit-System installieren.

Ist ohnehin die Zukunft.

Und es gibt ja auch kaum noch was was nicht damit läuft (Codecs, Flash, diverse Software etc.)

----------

## RealBluescreen

Und was gibt's so für Nachteile abgesehen von denen auf Wikipedia? Das ich 32bit Software installieren kann, weiß ich ja auch.

Ist es normal, dass ich Probleme mit einigen Paketen habe? NVIDIA Treiber sind sowieso ein bisschen schwieriger unter 64 bit, oder?

----------

## Aldo

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Und was gibt's so für Nachteile abgesehen von denen auf Wikipedia? Das ich 32bit Software installieren kann, weiß ich ja auch.
> 
> Ist es normal, dass ich Probleme mit einigen Paketen habe? NVIDIA Treiber sind sowieso ein bisschen schwieriger unter 64 bit, oder?

 

Also ich hab hier ein Gentoo-64-Bit-System und hab eigentlich keine Probleme.

Die nvidia-Treiber installieren sich genauso wie die 32-Bit. Also problemlos.

Was halt nicht funktioniert sind Binary-Only-Programme wie z.B. Gizmo, das gibts nicht für 64 Bit.

----------

## Max Steel

Bin auch komplett für 64 bit.

Es läuft einfach schneller.

Warum weiß ich auch nicht, nur das eben die Register 64bit breit sind und damit eine Addresse komplett reinpasst, statt sie in 2 Register zu verteilen.

Und der gcc läuft unter 64bit besser als unter 32bit, also die 64bit Version ist scheinbar besser, könnte aber auch am Geschwindigkeits-zuwachs liegen. (Mein Vater hat nen AMD Athlon 64 mit 2,3Ghz oder so ähnlich. und kompiliert mit -j8 ohne Probleme.)

Diese Binary-only Pakete können zu Problemen werden, aber theoretisch kannst du dir extra dafür eine Partition anlegen indem du ein 32bit Gentoo per chroot immer aktuell hälst und dort eben benötigte 32bit-libs kurz für dein System baust, und diese anschließend nach /usr/local/lib32 verschiebst (natürlich darauf achten das LDPATH auch darauf zeigt.

----------

## michel7

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten 32bit aufm Notebook, obwohl Core2Duo eigentlich ein 64bit Prozessor ist. Damals, als ich Gentoo aufgesetzt habe, gabs noch mehr Nachteile bzw. Probleme bei der 64bit Architektur, die ich hier nicht näher erläutern werde. Mittlerweile sind die meisten davon denke ich gelöst. Ich sehe für mich allerdings überhaupt kein Grund auf 64bit zu migrieren. Derjenige der behauptet - System wäre mit 64bit schneller, täuscht sich. Es mag gewisse Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei z.B Videobearbeitung bzw. IO-intensiven Anwendungen geben. Dies ist jedoch im Durchschnittsbereich aufm Desktop für die meisten User hier irrelevant!

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe bereits seit 5 Jahren auf meinem AMD64 3200+ ein 64bit System. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten läuft das absolut rund. Deshalb habe ich mich auf meinem Core2Duo Notebook mit 4 Gig RAM für ein 64bit System entschieden. Bisher keine Probleme damit. Lediglich einige ebuilds sind für 64bit nicht verfügbar z. B. pam_bioapi wenn ich mich richtig entsinne... Aber es gibt durchaus Fälle, wo bestimmte ebuilds nur für amd64 und nicht für 32bit angeboten werden.

Zur Geschwindigkeit kann ich allerdings mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit wenig sagen ausser dass es subjektiv sehr schnell ist.

-Erdie

----------

## RealBluescreen

Hab jetzt ein Lenovo R500 ThinkPad gekauft. Bin bis jetzt extrem zufrieden!

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ...Diese Binary-only Pakete können zu Problemen werden, aber theoretisch kannst du dir extra dafür eine Partition anlegen indem du ein 32bit Gentoo per chroot immer aktuell hälst ...

 

Das mache ich auch so, weil ich noch einen Epson-Perfection-Scanner habe. Da will der Treiber unter 64 Bit nicht. Doch ich lasse in dieser chroot-Umgebung noch einen inetd laufen und greife mittels Gimp und Netzwerk auf meine Chroot-Umgebung zu. Feine Sache. Voll integriert. Also je nachdem, welche Anwendung es betrifft, kann man es auch so machen.

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> I... Derjenige der behauptet - System wäre mit 64bit schneller, täuscht sich. Es mag gewisse Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei z.B Videobearbeitung bzw. IO-intensiven Anwendungen geben. Dies ist jedoch im Durchschnittsbereich aufm Desktop für die meisten User hier irrelevant!

 

Dem muss ich entschieden wiedersprchen. Damals, als ich meinen Lenovo R500 bekommen habe, habe ich den auch mit 32 Bit betrieben (bei 2GB Ram). Dann habe ich den auf 4GB erweitert und durch einen "Trick" fast 4GB nutzen können. Da das aber nicht stabiel war, habe ich auf 1 GB verzichtet. Dann habe ich den auf 64 Bit umgestellt und er wurde richtig schnell. Es ist nicht nur die logische Geschwindigkeit, sondern alle Programme waren viel flüssiger. Nun hat er 8GB und ich bin wirklich zufrieden (mit 2 VirtualBox-Windows-PSc mit jeweils 1,5GB RAM). Selbst heute noch, nach 2 Jahren.

----------

